#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What are the languages used in front-end web development?

## Bhavya

Front end web development also called as client-side web development is mainly working with website design, code analyzing, debugging applications and ensuring a seamless user experience. Which means manage what people first see in their browser. As far as I know, HTML and CSS are commonly used in front-end web development. Do you guys know any other languages that are used in front-end development?

----------

